# Exclusive Ringverzauberungen in WotLK - Zaubermacht



## Fast Jack (7. August 2008)

Kann mir bitte jemand den Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Verzauberungen erklären?

Ring - Große Heilkraft
Ring - Große Zaubermacht

Mal abgesehen davon, dass Heilkraft teurer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entweder habe ich das Prinzip immer noch nicht verstanden, oder das ist einfach Dummfug.


----------



## Dark Guardian (8. August 2008)

Dem Tooltip nach gibt es keinen Unterschied.

Wer weiss was Buffed da wieder fürn Kappes in der Datenbank gesammelt hat... oder das ist so im Spiel wirklich noch vorhanden und war für die Zeit vor Blizzards "Zaubermacht" Idee geplant... das kommt aber auf jeden Fall so nicht ins Spiel.


----------

